

The 48 Laws of Power - pj
http://www2.tech.purdue.edu/cgt/courses/cgt411/covey/48_laws_of_power.htm

======
MHordecki
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555691>

------
chris-top
Jeff Greene thinks so anyways.

